# Will marijuana ever truly be legal again in the US?



## NomadicSky (Dec 19, 2008)

It's been known for many years that it's as harmless as legal drugs like alcohol and cigarettes and yet we still have cops busting people for it and charging them today. 

This is from the 1974 World Book Encyclopaedia typed by me word for word (I own a set)

"In 1971 the U.S. National Institute of Mental Health reported that marijuana in the strength and amount taken by most American users does not seem to harm the body."

"In 1972 the National Commission on Marijuana and Drug Abuse, a U.S. government advisory group, called for the abolition of laws that forbid possession or use of marijuana in private."

1972 so 36 years later and we learn that fell on deaf ears back then and probably still does today.


----------



## ststepen420 (Dec 19, 2008)

unfortunately no, best we can hope for is decriminalization.


----------



## JJD (Dec 19, 2008)

never say never...


----------



## NomadicSky (Dec 19, 2008)

Well how about not in our lifetimes.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Dec 19, 2008)

not even in your kids life time... dream on will never be legal


----------



## IanCurtisWishlist (Dec 19, 2008)

Well they said we would probably never see a black president in our lifetime either, and it happened pretty early in my own lifetime. I have heard that Barack Obama is not going to allow the DEA to continue raiding medical marijuana patients. He's president, so he can probably pull some strings you know? I almost believe that his liberal cabinet, as well as all the democrats in congress this election year, will give us the highest hope of cannabis legalization. 

He said he doesn't support legalization personally, but I wish our country would take a more liberal approach to the herb. I'm gonna get the fuck out of here one day and go to the UK so I can smoke without much persecution. I live in California and it's pretty much legal for anybody who wants to be legal (we have lax medical marijuana laws here). But in London you can just walk down the street and smoke a joint and a police officer wouldn't say much to you. Same in British Columbia. I wish we could be more like that.

for the time being i dont really care if it is illegal, cause I can still smoke everyday in the privacy of my own home. 

cheers,
Ian


----------



## NomadicSky (Dec 20, 2008)

Yeah but even in your own home that herb gives John Law the "right" to invade your home.

I want to see a world where marijuana is treated like tobacco.

People aren't persecuted for doing something that brings no real harm to them or anyone else.

Shit like my parents neighbor thinking he has the right to come into their back yard and call the police on me over a joint wouldn't happen in that world.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Dec 21, 2008)

NomadicSky said:


> Yeah but even in your own home that herb gives John Law the "right" to invade your home.
> 
> I want to see a world where marijuana is treated like tobacco.
> 
> ...


 
well it aint that world.. and it's not gonna happen


----------



## NomadicSky (Dec 21, 2008)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> well it aint that world.. and it's not gonna happen


We'll see.


----------



## BadDog40 (Dec 21, 2008)

Yes I believe it will and will happen within the next 10-15 years. I doubt the Federal Govt will so the biggest chance of it happening is city by city, state by state will slowly vote to legalize it until the Federal has to accept it. It is certainly already heading in that direction with Denver being the first city in the US to completely legalize under an ounce and I believe another city has followed. Who would have thought 15 years ago that 13 states would have legal medical marijuana?


----------



## NomadicSky (Dec 21, 2008)

Mississippi was the last holdout from prohibition, the last to legalize interracial marriage, and will be the last to free the green. 

I'm definitely coming back to my home town to smoke a fatty on the steps of the police station no matter how old I am if it happens in my lifetime.


----------



## m1ddyb (Dec 21, 2008)

why would you (the government) legalize when they make a shit ton of money catching people for possession. the government is a huge business that does what it can to make money. money money money


----------



## NomadicSky (Dec 21, 2008)

It can make money from it being legal it cuts down on the prisons. 

Housing them as inmates, methods of catching these people, that's also expensive.


----------



## ramblerpimp209 (Dec 21, 2008)

what about the cost of incarceration and/or rehabilitation, and non-tangible domestic deterioration as a result of pharmaceutical product abuse?
"legal" as it is. fucking poisons and synthetic garbage being pushed as a form of "help" for our organic bodies...?
do oil and water not mix??
government chooses for the people. people just open their mouth and swallow it full.
not me


----------



## chris915tx (Dec 21, 2008)

I live in Tx. I've been on probation since 2001, I smoke weed. I really believe that smoking weed keeps me out of trouble, ironically, they ( state of texas) keep locking me up for smoking it. Since the start of my probation I've been locked up at least 5 times for a total of at least a year. I've also been sent to multiple SA programs, all bullshit, they need to save that money for people that have real substance abuse problems. Everyone always laughs when you tell them that your "drug of choice" is pot. Anyway i was supposed to finish probation last august on a Monday. Well, I got pulled over the Friday before and the fuckin pig busted me with what weighed .03 according to the judge. My 
PO is letting me fight the case, if i win, they cut me loose (off probation). If i lose I go to prison 5 minimum. Oh yeah did i mention Im a full time student (4.0) and a father of seven. But i just sit here, grow, smoke, and wait. Im not afraid of Texas or their bullshit bud laws. As far as weed being "dangerous", shit, a fat joint was the only thing that would keep us from going out and shooting up blocks, when we were kids. Put a budweiser in our hands, that was a different story.
Fuck ridiculous weed laws


----------



## whulkamania (Dec 21, 2008)

IanCurtisWishlist said:


> Well they said we would probably never see a black president in our lifetime either, and it happened pretty early in my own lifetime. I have heard that Barack Obama is not going to allow the DEA to continue raiding medical marijuana patients. He's president, so he can probably pull some strings you know? I almost believe that his liberal cabinet, as well as all the democrats in congress this election year, will give us the highest hope of cannabis legalization.
> 
> He said he doesn't support legalization personally, but I wish our country would take a more liberal approach to the herb. I'm gonna get the fuck out of here one day and go to the UK so I can smoke without much persecution. I live in California and it's pretty much legal for anybody who wants to be legal (we have lax medical marijuana laws here). But in London you can just walk down the street and smoke a joint and a police officer wouldn't say much to you. Same in British Columbia. I wish we could be more like that.
> 
> ...


Well Obama can say what he wants done, Dosen't mean he can make it happen.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Dec 22, 2008)

NomadicSky said:


> We'll see.


 
all that shit is irrelevant cuz it dont matter if it becomes legal .. cuz it aint gonna stop muthafuckas from smoking it,growing it and even selling it..


----------



## whulkamania (Dec 22, 2008)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> all that shit is irrelevant *cuz* it *dont* matter if it becomes legal .. *cuz* it *aint* *gonna *stop *muthafuckas* from smoking it,growing it and even selling it..



English with good grammar does wonders.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Dec 22, 2008)

understand this... i aint talking to you.. ok billy???


----------



## whulkamania (Dec 22, 2008)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> understand this... *i aint* talking to you.. ok *billy*???



What? Still fail to understand you.

I think for Christmas this year Santa might put a dictionary in your stocking.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Dec 22, 2008)

ahahaha.. youz a silly white boy


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Dec 22, 2008)

big talk over the internet ... typical


----------



## whulkamania (Dec 22, 2008)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> ahahaha.. *youz a silly white boy*


What? still don't understand you.

Kids these days and there Ebonics language.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 22, 2008)

What we need to do now that Obama is president is have every person that wants legal weed to pitch in 1 dollar. We can start rerunning those old marijuana madness adds. 

"Marijuana, makes darky think he's as good as a white man"

"Marijuana, makes white women want to have sexual relations with jazz musicians"

"Marijuana, makes black men want to rape white women"

these are all slogans that were used to poison people against Marijuana. Imagine the public outcry of racism if these adds started airing on primetime TV. I imagine more than one person would be offended.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 22, 2008)

I must agree with Wulk on this grammer issue. People see marijuana users as uneducated losers. When we type and talk with such poor grammer it plays right into the anti-pot case. If all marijuana users were polite and articulate it might help our cause, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## NuteGreenwitch (Dec 22, 2008)

I concur with that. Sometimes I get into these threads and come across such poorly written garbage that I have to back out because I realize I'm not even stoned and have to read it three or four times before I can decipher half of what the author TRIED to iterate.


----------



## 1kooguy (Dec 22, 2008)

Maybe 1/2 legal.Legal in a state controlled,taxed, Despensary.But theres no way full legalization.WHY? $.If they said yeh Fully legal,People would just grow there own ganja ,and not have to pay high prices and taxes for it.


----------



## jimmyomniscient (Dec 23, 2008)

NomadicSky said:


> Mississippi was the last holdout from prohibition, the last to legalize interracial marriage, and will be the last to free the green.
> 
> I'm definitely coming back to my home town to smoke a fatty on the steps of the police station no matter how old I am if it happens in my lifetime.


Mississippi has decriminalized possession under 30 grams for first offenses. It's a 200 dollar fine(give or take).


----------



## tweach1 (Dec 23, 2008)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> u dont like how i talk??? eat a dick .. ahahahaha....ahahahahaha


LOL i cracked up after reading that + REPS!!


----------



## tweach1 (Dec 23, 2008)

whulkamania said:


> What? still don't understand you.
> 
> Kids these days and *there* Ebonics language.


 
HA!!!


Grammatical error you grammar nazi. Its *their*

guess this makes me a grammar nazi too.


----------



## NomadicSky (Dec 24, 2008)

jimmyomniscient said:


> Mississippi has decriminalized possession under 30 grams for first offenses. It's a 200 dollar fine(give or take).


And it's gone down from an ounce a year ago.

Still it is better to get caught in Mississippi with it than Tennessee or Alabama.


----------



## jimmyomniscient (Dec 24, 2008)

NomadicSky said:


> And it's gone down from an ounce a year ago.
> 
> Still it is better to get caught in Mississippi with it than Tennessee or Alabama.


Ahh shit. What's the current weight?


----------



## NomadicSky (Dec 24, 2008)

jimmyomniscient said:


> Ahh shit. What's the current weight?


30 grams or less first offensive fine.

Last year if it was less than an OZ and it was your first offense it was a fine.

Then in the summer it became a half.

now it's down to 30 g.


----------



## flatrider (Dec 24, 2008)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> big talk over the internet ... typical


that you in the high times mag avatar... LOL hahahahaha


----------



## NomadicSky (Dec 24, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hope everyone has a  Christmas



All I could hunt down yesterday was a dime, I was hoping to make gingerbread men I might have to do that next week.


----------



## Nixes (Dec 27, 2008)

Unfortunately I think that everyone here who thinks it'll become legal puts far too much faith in how the US government works. The ONLY way shit gets done in our government is through 1) Lobbying 2) Lobbying 3) Lobbying and 4) Fear. That's it. Period. That's the way it's been since FDR and the New Deal. The government has been continually expanding and has gotten bigger every decade and shows no signs of stopping. 

I have an undergraduate degree in Biochemistry. I'm currently a 2nd year Law student. The ONLY Thing I have learned in Law school is that the federal government can do WHATEVER THE FUCK they want and use the Interstate Commerce Clause to justify it. They can ENTRAP Tommy Chong for simply making bongs, and then threaten his family when he tries to bring up a legal defense. While I obviously can't speak directly for the Founding Fathers, i can say that judging from the plethora of history and law i've studied, including many of The Federalist Papers, the writings of Ben Franklin and Thomas Paine, the biography of Thomas Jefferson, hundreds of years of case history that i've been made to read, the founding fathers never intended something like the Controlled Substances Act to exist in this country. But it does now. And there's no way to stop it without a LARGE, CONCERTED public outcry. That will not happen while people are complacent with how things are in society... so we'd have to go to the secondary method of changing things: Lobbying.

The way shit works nowadays is you have to give someone in washington a shit ton of money so they get elected, and they have to do a favor for you. The only way to truly have a law changed is to either be an activist and then become a lobbyist or a Congressman yourself. Marijuana is illegal, which means there are no large marijuana corporations with hundreds of millions of dollars to give to their congressmen or senator in order to influence them to change law. That is the only way to change laws. The only people related to marijuana who have that much money are wealthy celebrities who smoke it or drug kings who absolutely do not want it to become legalized.

I would love to think Obama will change things. He won't. Anyone elected in a 2-party system has to answer to their party, which are ultimately controlled by money from special interest groups. Obama is nominating people to his team who already owe their souls to lobbyists and special interest groups. Read up on who Hillary Clinton and Tom Daschle really work for. It's not the American people. I would love to hope that Obama truly represents change, but after he voted for the retroactive telecom immunity for illegal wiretapping, I lost all faith in him.

I know this entire post seems like a huge cynical rant, but as time goes on, as I learn more info, and as I do more of my own research on the internet, all I seem to come across is the cold hard truth that we live in a truly corrupt Corporatocracy and I don't see any way out. The government keeps growing, we keep losing liberties, the drug war expands, and there's not enough pro-freedom, pro-marijuana lobbyists to make anyone in Washington care. It's a shame that people are starving to death everyday, yet our society thinks that it's more important to lock people up that peacefully, quietly, happily enjoy marijuana in their own homes. Maybe one day we can all find a way to change that, and we'll usher in an era of freedom and peace in society not seen in decades. One can hope.

"Instead of a War on Poverty, they got a War on Drugs so the police can bother me." - Tupac


----------



## CaRNiFReeK (Dec 27, 2008)

I don't think it is cynical at all. I think that you are absolutely right, Nixes. 
I think that a revolution would legalize it pretty quickly. Tear down the existing government and build another one in its place. My only question to that is why did America not slip into anarchy whenever our government made the switch from democracy to socialism? Has nobody really grasped it yet? We the people have long ago lost control of our government. The main reason we built America, and the main reason the constitution was written was to safeguard the people from corrupt government. Our forefathers are rolling in their graves.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 28, 2008)

Eventually as more people lose their jobs, the corporations that shell out all the money to lobby groups will have less profits and will be shelling out less and less dough each year. If a CEO has to choose "do I pay the lobby groups or do I get a bonus" you know the lobby groups will eventually lose out. 

Now is the time for we the marijuana advocates to get with Norml about getting some of our own lobbyists. If we could get every person who enjoys their weed to send in 1 dollar, imagine how much lobby money that would be? Money talks, everything else, walks.......


P S, this has never been a true democracy, this has always been a capitolist nation. Money runs the show


----------



## McFatty's (Dec 28, 2008)

Marijuana will be legalized in my lifetime. I guarantee it.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 1, 2009)

ive heard allot of you say allot of negative things about legalizing marijuana. If you so much as focus on all the bad stuff happening around you then you will slowely turn into this negative attitude person. Nearly half of you are like this. But if you start thinking more positively then you will start becoming a better and more positive person. If you do the research then you will see that we will have some form of legalized marijauana in the USA. This will probably lie within the regulations of the FDA or medical community. Im not trying to dogg you people either.. Im just saying that if you focus on negativity then you will be negative... this is what america needs to get away from.. all the negative crap.. start thinking positively and people will follow.. i sure as hell dont want to hang with a brother that talks negativley

Marijuana will be legalized in some form within my lifetime...

props to all of you and especially BadDog40, IanCurtisWishList, and the thread master.. all you all have good shit to say.. theres nothing wrong with speaking your opinion.. its all valued here.... peace


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 1, 2009)

Everyone should go to change.gov and write your marijuana question and take the time to look through and vote for other peoples marijuana questions too. 

We have to fight together. If everyone just sits back and says "won't happen" then no, it won't. If we all bombard Obama's site with questions in favor, he might actually eventually hear us.


----------



## NuteGreenwitch (Jan 1, 2009)

I second that! This is about the EASIEST way you will be able to guarantee your opinion is heard! If you can't take 5 minutes of your time to do JUST this, then don't be bitching about your lost freedoms later on when your pooch is being screwed!


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 2, 2009)

i went there last night and voted on 95 rondom questions.... 20 of which pertained to legalizing marijuana


----------



## Iron Lion Zion (Jan 10, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I must agree with Wulk on this grammer issue. People see marijuana users as uneducated losers. When we type and talk with such poor grammer it plays right into the anti-pot case. If all marijuana users were polite and articulate it might help our cause, wouldn't you agree?


This is definitely my point of view as well.


----------



## maxpain912 (Jan 27, 2009)

It's a multi billion dollar industry and can defiantly create jobs as well the money that would be thrown into the economy, jobs and a boost to the economy. 

This is the best chance we have to legalize it, right here and now with Obama in the white house.


----------



## puffntuff (Jan 27, 2009)

Med mj is blazing the path I think it's 14 states now the bible belt is going to be the hold out


----------



## NuteGreenwitch (Jan 28, 2009)

Unfortunately, you are right about this sir... even though I see no reason why it is referred to as the Bible Belt anymore. Our politicians, law enforcement, and general legal system is as corrupt as anywhere in the United States and I truly see no more moral fiber in the southern states as anywhere else. Not that there's anything wrong with being a God fearing citizen, I just don't think God would condemn pot as harsh as these phony do-gooders. 

In fact, without any man-made manufacturing and manipulation of the pot plant, one could argue that God's intent was to enlighten mankind with spiritual bliss and unhindered love after toking the good herb. Do you buy that? I do.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

If there is a god, he created pot, why would he create it and then not want us to use it? It's not the "tree of knowledge" or is it............

Doesn't the bible say "thou shalt eat of the plants of the earth" or something to that effect?


----------



## Jakebakingcake (Jan 28, 2009)

Unfortunatly President Obama does not support the legalization of marijuana. i think its going to be a long haul befor the federal government makes it legal or even decriminalizes it. I personaly wont be happy untill the drug free workforce law is lifted . and employers can no longer fire employees so long as thier preformance is still up to snuff. but that my friend wont be for a long long long time.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 28, 2009)

alright...get geared up to hate me, here i go - 

pot will not be legalized in our or our childrens lifetimes. you speak of the money saved by not imprisoning potheads. do you know how many corrections officers, lawyers, law schools, and judges have jobs because we jail poit smokers? did you know the corrections officers union is one of the more powerful unions in the country? our laws are made primarily by ex-lawyers, ex-lawyers who fondly remember how easy the money was definding potheads.

the pharmacutical companies are fighting med pot tooth and nail, they have some of the most powerful lobbyists in the world. and they have the bank accounts to last rounds.

call me a pessimist, call me what you will. i think im realistic.


----------



## Jakebakingcake (Jan 28, 2009)

yeah i agree Slik . Well put. As unfortunate as it is , Marijuana will be prosecuted well after my demise.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

but you are fighting the fight, aren't you Slik? They want us to go quietly into the night and give up.

Sorry, can't shut me up, I'm going to nag them until they commit suicide over marijuana laws. Nag, nag, nag, nag, let's all participate.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 28, 2009)

i fight the fight, misshess. but like i said, i try to be realistic about it. im not one of those who thinks a single politician or campaign will cure all. the fact of the matter is that "reefer madness" style thinking has got ahold of some people just like religion, you cant beat it out of them.

jakebakingcake - thanks. i left some parts out, im stoned and cant remember the rest. i wrote that before a while back, its somewhere in the last thousand or so pages of Wake-n-Bake.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

We MUST nag it is our DUTY. 

If we lay down and let them keep stripping us of our rights, where will it end? 

No person other than me has any business telling me what to do with my own body. As long as my body isn't hurting anyone else, it's nobodys business what I do.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> We MUST nag it is our DUTY.
> 
> If we lay down and let them keep stripping us of our rights, where will it end?
> 
> No person other than me has any business telling me what to do with my own body. As long as my body isn't hurting anyone else, it's nobodys business what I do.


i agree, but is it worth your blood pressure?

i for one have plenty of sources for my high blood pressure w/o worrying about something i firmly believe i cannot change. yes i said it, i believe it is out of our hands. there is far to many people making money of it being illegal.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

marijuana use lowers your blood pressure. My relatives all have a lot of blood pressure problems, but not me, mine is always perfect.

I don't mean get your pressure up about it, but don't throw in the towel either. There's got to be a middle ground somewhere.


----------



## paintballdemon5 (Jan 28, 2009)

Alright im not gonna lie it would be cool if it was legal... but i think unlikely at least and more realistically never to happen. I think that in a long time maybe, im from colorado and its almost legal in boulder and under an ounce is legal in denver


----------



## Jakebakingcake (Jan 28, 2009)

yeah colorado along with california and some other states have decriminalized pot to an extent. what they dont tell you is that its still in violation of federal law and you can still see jail time for possesion . so your individual states laws arent really worth a dick. i remeber denver was double crossing its citizens when they passed amendment 40 or whatever it was that decriminalized it and the marijuana related arrests doubled the following year.... so yeah to each his own . i will still hide untill i know its 100 percent safe.


----------



## Pyro Peaches (Jan 29, 2009)

Lmao I wouldn't say that alcohol and cigarettes are harmless... I've known many people who died because of their constant use of those things. 
However, I don't personally know anyone who's died from smoking weed, so I'd say that's pretty harmless.
I believe in my lifetime we will see the day where weed will be legal in the US... granted... it will probably have a million regulations... but it will be legalized.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 29, 2009)

m1ddyb said:


> why would you (the government) legalize when they make a shit ton of money catching people for possession. the government is a huge business that does what it can to make money. money money money



Ok so I just sat and read back through all this, I know the threads kinda old but it looks like you guys are still posting on it. 

First I'd like to comment on this quote. Sure the government does make some money off fines and such when making arrests, but that amount of money pales in comparison to the amount spent on the police forces, the judicial system, the jail time, and anything else involved with arresting someone on a non-violent marijuana charge. 
This amount made also pales in camparison to the amount f money that could be made off of legalization, regulation, and taxation. Marijuana is a multi-billion dollar industry at the current stance on it. Were it to become legal, I think it would be worth even more money. I would gladly pay 20-30 for a pack of joints at the gas station if I was on a trip, and didn't have any home grown. Yes more people would grow it, but that doesn't remove the demand. Growing takes alot of time, money, and some bit of knowledge. I don't think it would affect the over all value of the comadity. Thats just to talk about the actual buds, not to mention the whole plethera of items which can be made from marijuana, and hemp. I have very little doubt that you couldn't easily convert hemp oil into a fuel to burn in a diesel engine. This would become a hugely renewable fuel source. Building supplies, medicine, cosmetics, and food. 

I really expect that it will become legalized with in due time. With the rapid expantion of the medical states I think its mostly a matter of time. I do hope that the election of Obama will lead to some advancments in the near future for sure!! 

Hey Jakebakingcake, I've been thinking about moving to Colorado, what do you think of this idea? I had been thinking about Colorado Springs area, do you have any ideas on how they are about pot down there, and how it is to live down there? How hard do they look for growers?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Sure the government does make some money off fines and such when making arrests, but that amount of money pales in comparison to the amount spent on the police forces, the judicial system, the jail time, and anything else involved with arresting someone on a non-violent marijuana charge.


you fail to realize that all that money spent ends up in paychecks of police officers, corrections officers, lawyers, and drug rehabilitation counselers. and these people know that pot smokers are the bread and butter on thier plates.

do you have any idea how many attorneys children have been put through college on the dime of innocent potheads? these lawyers love stoners, theyre easy money.


----------

